# English-speaking expats in Piacenza?



## Cara2 (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

My husband and I have recently relocated to the outskirts of Piacenza after living in the UK for a few years and we'd love to meet expats in the area! We're expecting a baby soon so it would also be great to meet any fellow parents 

Let me know if you're up for coffee in or around Piacenza!


----------

